
Show HN: GhostJS, UI integration testing with mocha and async functions - kevining
https://github.com/KevinGrandon/ghostjs
======
kevining
Recently I've been finding myself writing an increasing amount of integration
tests over unit tests. They are typically more difficult to write, though I
enjoy the safety net of knowing I'm not breaking user-facing features. I
haven't been a fan of most of the existing frameworks with nested callbacks,
or huge function chains with inline assertions. As people become more familiar
with standardized async functions, I feel that they + mocha can be used as a
test library which is very easy to reason about.

